# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Natural Blackworm Habitat



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

ok... after reading about where blackworms generally live in the wild, I decided to try making a small natural planted tank just for blackworms. No fish.

I used a small plastic shoe box. Added a brazil sword that was already potted from the goldie tank. It's not looking too happy about being emersed. Other plants include water sprite, najas grass, duckweed, frogbit and salvenia. Oh, I also amended the soil with oyster shell and added a layer on top of the gravel to make seeing the worms easier. I also added some daphnia and a few small pond snails.










There's no way to use a powerhead to get water movement with only 3 inches of water. I'm assuming I'll need to cause the water to move around from time to time. Think that'll be a problem?

I also added some algae wafers for them to eat. Also, I wonder about adding some leaves... or maybe some mulm from another tank?


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

ok... after reading about where blackworms generally live in the wild, I decided to try making a small natural planted tank just for blackworms. No fish.

I used a small plastic shoe box. Added a brazil sword that was already potted from the goldie tank. It's not looking too happy about being emersed. Other plants include water sprite, najas grass, duckweed, frogbit and salvenia. Oh, I also amended the soil with oyster shell and added a layer on top of the gravel to make seeing the worms easier. I also added some daphnia and a few small pond snails.










There's no way to use a powerhead to get water movement with only 3 inches of water. I'm assuming I'll need to cause the water to move around from time to time. Think that'll be a problem?

I also added some algae wafers for them to eat. Also, I wonder about adding some leaves... or maybe some mulm from another tank?


----------



## wanda (Jan 10, 2005)

I know almost nothing about it but how about an airstone?


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

That would move the water, but it would also gas CO2 out of the water.


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

I dont think the water moving around would be a problem. I say this because in the article you provided it stated that the worms are found near pond and marsh edges. These are not high flow areas, illustrated by the statement of decaying leaves.

Concluding, I think your setup is perfect for the worms to grow. I would throw some dying plants into it now and again.

P.S.- I am taking your idea.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL They were just too high maintence for me. I was having to change their water like every couple of days and I don't like them THAT much.

I did add some mulm from the goldie tank.

and added some more pond snails cuz I was hoping they would work on the layer of stuff that's on the surface of the water since there's no water movement going on.

I do have a water hyacinth that's going south. I could add that. Thanks for the idea.









Are you going to add leaves?


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

When i use the setup i may use leaves, I may not. I might make a built in filter to aid in circulation and cleaning.


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

look at this
http://www.aquaticfoods.com/blackwormcare.html


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Yea, that's to just keep them alive till you feed them all to your fish and buy some more.









How on earth would you put a filter on it?

The blackworms seem to like the water hyacinth that's going south.










The little blackworm natural planted tank seems to be doing fine, cept the film on the surface of the water. I think the brazil sword's going to make it.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I didn't feed my blackworms that much, just a little powdered algae and dead leaves. They seemed to do okay with that. I kept the water shallow so that it would stay aerobic.

It sounds like you're having fun with this project.


----------

